
Critique My Website - One0nly
onlyones.net<p>would be nice if you guys would check the site out by creating an account , critiquing it<p>The site is for Discussions and posting about everything from cybersecurity tech, important life issues, and alot more.<p>There will also be a Tor link soon, we aim for people who wants total free speech also on the internet, users Who got interest in deep web, tor, tech, hacking, cybersecurity etc..<p>Anyone who stands out, this will be the place for you<p>We stand for Total Security &amp; Freedom, there will be no logging of IP adresses or any information that will reveal anyone’s identity.<p>Total freedom also on the internet
Except the shitty part ofc ️
======
sarcasmatwork
Start with SSL: [https://letsencrypt.org](https://letsencrypt.org)

Creating an account, and then giving feedback is asking a bit much imho. Why
not have anonymous login for now? I know I wont be creating an account.

You're saying alot of right things here, and on your site but the fact you
dont have SSL makes me cringe. This a scam? Sites go up and disappear
everyday. Why should anyone trust you?

Please have a lawyer and someone go through your pages.. Walls of text that
dont make sense, bad english etc.

------
mtmail
The website has no SSL certificate and asks for passwords. That looses all
trust in tech, hacking, cybersecurity. In 2019 it's simply inexcusable.

